# Vapor Giant Mini v4



## Rob Fisher (9/7/17)

Vapor Giant continues to expand their range with the new & long-awaited Vapor Giant Mini v4 RTA.

With an elegant design, the new Vapor Giant Mini v4 has a familiar twin post design that will easily accommodate 3mm dia coil builds. The modified deck features a bottom airflow design, with air projected just underneath the coil position. The 4.5ml capacity tank has an easy access top-fill system and juice flow control.

Features:


Top filling design

Juice Flow control
Single Coil Deck
Adjustable AFC Slots
White Delrin Drip Tip
23mm Diameter

4.5 ml Capacity
Made with Stainless Steel, Pyrex, Delrin & Peek
Height: 66mm inc Drip Tip

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus (9/7/17)

I think this RTA is going to be chicken dinner @Rob Fisher. I know Intaste do stock a variety of Vapor Giant spares and accessories.


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/7/17)

Petrus said:


> I think this RTA is going to be chicken dinner @Rob Fisher. I know Intaste do stock a variety of Vapor Giant spares and accessories.



Yip I was researching for the new Ti Flow atty for the BB and ended up at Intaste and the V4 appeals to me... German Engineering and a 4.5ml tank with top fill and juice flow control. And the fact they have a full selection of spares. It could most certainly be a Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (9/7/17)

That Tank looks really Awesome @Rob Fisher and at 100Euro that would probably be the HE bench mark for me - I'm going to watch this thread and let's see what happens

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (9/7/17)

Thanks @Rob Fisher 
I like the 4.5ml!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

